# Nintendo World NYC



## Clio (May 8, 2009)

I recently went to New York City, and had the opportunity to visit the Nintendo World store. I live near NY, and have been a few times in the past. As many of you know, it used to be the Pokémon Center; it was the last time I was in NY anyway. I took a video and also some pictures:

http://pikachushideaway.com/nintendoworld.php

I thought the place was neat, but I really wish they had a larger selection of more unique Pokémon merchandise. Has anyone ever been, or have any thoughts on the place?


----------



## Bombsii (May 8, 2009)

Nintendo World looks awesome, its the first place i'm going if I get to go to NY, i've seen in there though, their pokemon section is enormous.


----------



## Breloom (May 9, 2009)

Ahh, Nintendo World.

Me living about one state to the south of New York and all, I've had the opportunity to go there quite a few times. True, I was kind of wishing that the Pokemon stuff was more varied (I want my Toxxic Bellossom shirt, dangit), but the plushies there (and also the infamous Plusle Pillow) were absolutely adorable! <3


----------



## spaekle (May 9, 2009)

I went there back when it was The Pokemon Center. It was pretty awesome, but I wish I'd bought more than just toys (I was twelve at the time). I remember there being awesome shirts and me not getting any. :( I also have a Torchic SP, but that was a gift and I didn't buy it while I was there.

I also managed to get the berry fix and a shiny Zigzagoon on my Ruby, which has been lost for years. :[ 

I haven't been back since it became Nintendo World, but if I ever do find myself in NYC again I'll make a note to check it out.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (May 9, 2009)

I bought a Pokemon T-shirt that had a Torchic with a missing eye. It was awesome~ I bought Pokemon Box there.


----------



## Mercury (May 9, 2009)

If I ever go to New York, I'm demanding to go there. It looks awesome. Shame I'm English >.<


----------



## Eeveelution (May 10, 2009)

Ah, yes. My parents were on vacation in NYC and bought me a Skitty shirt there a few years ago. It was hot pink with green stripes on the sleeves. At the time I went to this social-group-therapy-thingy for Aspergers Syndrome and was the only girl. One day I wore it, and we found out we all loved Pokémon. Good times, good times...


----------



## Aethelstan (May 11, 2009)

Sounds really cool if you want to test the newest Pokemon games. If I went there (and based on what I saw in the review and video provided I really want to), I'd probably test play some of the Pokemon games I don't own and trade/battle a bunch on the wifi, especially since my home wifi doesn't work with my DS.


----------



## voltianqueen (May 11, 2009)

Man, I'd love to go there o_o
Always wanted to get my hands on some cool plushies....like Kyogre :P


----------

